# Replacing AL-KO Brakes with Dexter



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Presuming you'll be reusing the drums?

So long as the base specs are the same with regards to the shoes properly meeting the drums on brake application, and the magnet face on the drum facilitates the magnet riding properly, I see no reason why this wouldn't work just fine.

My only concern would be slight differences between the specs (AlKo vs Dexter) that would have the shoes riding too far from the drum to engage properly, or too close and dragging. In that case a drum change would be necessary as well which then complicates things as you'd have to check the spindle compatibility. 

If the specs are effectively the same then I couldn't think of any concerns myself.


----------

